
Jacket Demo - CPU vs GPU runtimes on Matlab code - sandeepmm
http://blog.accelereyes.com/blog/2011/09/01/jacket_demo/
======
malcolm
Very few demos out there that show side-by-side CPU,GPU. This one uses the
same MATLAB code for both simulations, but just changes what data type gets
passed in: CPU or GPU.

